# "Ugly" villager appreciation thread!



## --Maya-- (Dec 9, 2020)

This is an appreciation thread for villagers many people say are "ugly," for example Rodney, Harry, Tabby, and Hazel. 


Fine, Peaches, even you can get some appreciation here although I will not be participating in your appreciation.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 9, 2020)

Barold is awesome. My one gripe is that they didn’t double down on the caveman aesthetic for him lol

Also, I had Chow back in CF, and he was actually a decent cranky villager, for all his weirdness. They didn’t do him (and several other cranky villagers) any favors by giving them those bootleg supreme shirts tho


----------



## CasualWheezer (Dec 9, 2020)

Beardo is one of my favorite villagers honestly. I've heard some people say that yes ugly but he's okay in my opinion. I also liked Chops too, be used to live in my town for a while.


----------



## blueninjutsu (Dec 9, 2020)

Moose! If Chuck-E-Cheese had a son, then he'd def be it??? Idk.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 9, 2020)

Rasher, because he's got scars like me and he was one of my very first villagers.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Dec 9, 2020)

Al, I remember him always being the nicest villager in my new leaf town during the time that I had him - maybe that's just becuase I was younger though.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2020)

I love seeing underappreciated villagers get some attention!

Some villagers I love that I think others consider ugly are Anicotti, Hazel, Monty, and Chow. In general, I like some species that others hate like gorillas, monkeys, mice and anteaters.


----------



## Cinderoflibertine (Dec 9, 2020)

Olaf is my bestie! I like the anteaters too


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)

I love Gaston and Knox I think they're hilarious


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2020)

katt is wonderful! i know that quite a few people consider her to be ugly or scary but i honestly love her a lot and she’s one of my favourite villagers. :’^)


----------



## buny (Dec 10, 2020)

Hazel, Katt, Peaches, Kevin, are some i can think that are considered ugly but i find pretty cute!


----------



## maria110 (Dec 10, 2020)

CasualWheezer said:


> Beardo is one of my favorite villagers honestly. I've heard some people say that yes ugly but he's okay in my opinion. I also liked Chops too, be used to live in my town for a while.



I think Chops is adorable.  I don't like all the pig villagers but in my opinion he and Gala and Peggy are all cute.    I think Coco is kind of unattractive, but I liked having her on my island.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2020)

I remembered another so-called 'ugly' villager that I love. Diva!

I bought her Amiibo card and moved her into my second town because I thought she fit the theme perfectly, but I've really grown quite fond of her. I genuinely like her design, I love her house, and I think the uchi personality really suits her well. I'm glad I invited her.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 11, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I remembered another so-called 'ugly' villager that I love. Diva!
> 
> I bought her Amiibo card and moved her into my second town because I thought she fit the theme perfectly, but I've really grown quite fond of her. I genuinely like her design, I love her house, and I think the uchi personality really suits her well. I'm glad I invited her.


I also randomly moved Diva in and she's still with me. She keeps Paula company...another villager I appreciate. Her single tooth is what got me.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> I also randomly moved Diva in and she's still with me. She keeps Paula company...another villager I appreciate. Her single tooth is what got me.


I also liked Paula when I had her. She was very sweet and caring towards my mayor and had a cute, hippie style in my opinion. I let her move out eventually just to get some new faces in, but she's a great villager, for sure.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 11, 2020)

Canberra is one of my favorite koalas because she reminds me of that one meme emoji and that just makes her more memorable to me than the likes of Melba and Ozzie.


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Barold is awesome. My one gripe is that they didn’t double down on the caveman aesthetic for him lol
> 
> Also, I had Chow back in CF, and he was actually a decent cranky villager, for all his weirdness. They didn’t do him (and several other cranky villagers) any favors by giving them those bootleg supreme shirts tho


Omg I am soo happy Barold is the first comment! He is a sweetheart!! Trading for his card and can't wait to get him into his rightful spot again in my nl town 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



Mr.Fox said:


> I also randomly moved Diva in and she's still with me. She keeps Paula company...another villager I appreciate. Her single tooth is what got me.


Oh my gosh the Diva love she is another one who snuck out on me  but my friend found me her card and she is coming back..... when I stop being lazy....


----------



## avieators (Dec 11, 2020)

i've heard of a lot of hate for the chickens and honestly some of them are so underrated...like ava! she's my name twin and i love her! to me she looks like an old time cartoon character, i was so surprised to see her amiibo cost like literal cents on ebay  benedict is another one i'm fond of, i have him on my new island rn and hes precious :') i'm really fond of becky too i have a friend whose nickname is becky (not THAT kind of becky tho) and becky acnh is purple and regal,,,her STYLE


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 11, 2020)

I love this thread ahhh, it is too cute!! 
Let me tell everyone a story. I had Barold in NL, adore him from day 1. Now Barold had a bad habit of putting his bear in retail. So of course first time a mistake I get it I brought it back for him. When I gave it he was delighted. Fabulous it was back in it rightful spot in his house!! But then it happen again, and again.... Until I found myself in the same charade buying his bear for him, he is delighted, rinse and repeat. That bear knew exactly what he was doing, do not mess with him......


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 11, 2020)

xara said:


> katt is wonderful! i know that quite a few people consider her to be ugly or scary but i honestly love her a lot and she’s one of my favourite villagers. :’^)
> 
> View attachment 341947


Katt is one of my favorite cats. Okay, she kinda looks like a vampire with those teeth, but I think that she's a cute vampire!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



LadyDestani said:


> I remembered another so-called 'ugly' villager that I love. Diva!
> 
> I bought her Amiibo card and moved her into my second town because I thought she fit the theme perfectly, but I've really grown quite fond of her. I genuinely like her design, I love her house, and I think the uchi personality really suits her well. I'm glad I invited her.


I love Diva's design! I don't really like her house that much, but other than that she is wonderful!


----------



## oranje (Dec 12, 2020)

Sometimes it's hard for me to tell what people consider an ugly villager vs just an average one, but I've seen Jacques and some of the other Birds get hate and I really like them (Sparro and Piper are also my favorites)! I think Jacques has one of the most unique designs with his little beanie and I think his little feather goatie is cute! I love a lot of the unpopular animal species like Pigs, Anteaters, and Ostriches!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 14, 2020)

Yup,I have several ...um....less attractive villagers but I think that's just part of their charms.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

i've seen quite a bit of hate on bella and maelle but personally i think they're both one of the best ones


----------



## joey ^_^ (Dec 27, 2020)

tabby and hazel are my giiiirls!!! i love them huhu hazel was one of my first villagers when i started my new town and she's so cuuuuute she's soooooo tiny ; v ; and tabby is my buddy huhu i miss her i regret letting her move out but i needed space to keep my friend's whitney for her so (( at least i still see her walking around sometimes. tabby used to hang out with Grouchy Old Man *™* Kabuki all the time and that lifted my spirits every time i saw them together huhu i hope she's living her pop star dreams out there :')

also not in my town but my friend has katt and i really like her vibes she's so cool! the kind of senpai i'd love to meet irl and hang out with tbh ^_^


----------



## Cherry Tree (Dec 27, 2020)

Everytime I look at Rodney all I see is Chuckie from Rugrats ....I loved Rugrats when I was younger so how can I not like him...


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

My boyfriend adores Canberra and I really love him for it, since many people strongly dislike her based on her appearance. She does have an unfortunate case of RBF but really, underneath she is a sweetheart and she looks so cute when she smiles!


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 31, 2020)

Apparently people don't care for Eugene? I don't get it personally. I think his design is great. He stayed at my camp site, but he kept wanting to replace Shep. Not gonna happen, koala man.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 31, 2020)

barold, rodney, diva, hazel, those are some of my favorite "uggo" villagers
ive heard that some people hate the mouse bella, but i really love her too!


----------



## Moonlight. (Jan 6, 2021)

i know the cats are popular but a lot of people seem to consider katt, tabby, and monique to be ugly which... lame, i love all 3 of them


----------



## th8827 (Jan 6, 2021)

There are ugly villagers?!

I think that they all look great.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 7, 2021)

So many that I really like. But I especially love the anteaters. Cyrano was tied as my favorite villager from Wild World until I met Melba in New Horizons, and Anabelle is one of the cutest villagers ever. I'm so happy to have both of them in New Horizons now. I do see that Cyrano is pretty weird-looking, but I still love him. Anabelle is just adorable. Plus the rest of them are pretty great (except maybe Olaf and Snooty, but I'm appreciating them more).

I could keep going on with some ugly villagers I love like Bella, Baarbara, Bertha, Benedict, Bud, Big Top... I should stop, those are only the ones beginning with B.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 9, 2021)

Jambette is a nice villager! 10/10 for Big Top!


----------



## AmericanCat26 (Jan 11, 2021)

Diva was one of my starters in my first New Leaf town and I've loved her ever since! I was surprised to see so much hate for her appearance because that's what drew me to her! I think she looks adorable. ❤ She was the first villager to give me medicine for my bee sting and she never backed down from a fight, which always made me laugh. (I mean, just imagine a glamorous, little frog telling a bear twice her size to shut up and you have Diva in a nutshell. )


----------



## bleached (Jan 18, 2021)

I've seen a lot of people say Monique is an ugly villagers D; I think she's such a cutie. Her design is really unique and she reminds me a lot of Tiffany! I had her for a while in New Leaf and she was such a sweetheart.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

i adore sooo many villagers 

idk what others would consider ugly since i see them as cute so these are just ones that i love but my sister and my friend hate vv
cyrano, chester, pudge, grizzly, jacques, rodeo, katt, tom, tabby, norma, bruce, axel, gruff, harry, rooney, bella, cesar, hopper, boris, cobb, crackle(spork), kevin, rasher, pippy, baabara, frita, vesta and filbert

i don't really see how they don't like most of them, hopefully others share my love for these villagers


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 28, 2021)

Hazel is adorable and I love her catchphrase “uniwow”. Hamphrey is another firm favorite, I said it in a different thread but him being so small with a booming voice is just the cutest thing ever lol. A good thing about liking the “ugly” villagers is that their amiibo cards are usually cheaper.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't know exactly which villager could be considered as ugly. So my opinion will concern some of them not really beautiful but ok, because I must admit: Jambette or Tabby, it's a big no. I think it depend on our vision of beauty.

Canberra is a villager I like, but according to a sad picture found on Reddit, some of you find her disgusting compared to Marshal or Raymond. Ok, her eyebrows make her a little be scary and unfriendly, but sometimes, she can be cute as well! She needs love. Apparently, Chester is not appreciated as well. Why? I find his little sad face so adorable! I think he is one of my favorite characters if I had to choose. And I truly love the little face of Nate and Teddy. They are probably less ugly than Monique (for example) but I still love them. They seem super friendly!


----------



## Aly97 (Jan 30, 2021)

Not sure if the villager I would say is ugly to others but I actually love Static. He’s so cute and underrated


----------



## DVD (Jan 30, 2021)

Hazel is one of my favourite villagers and I hate that people call her ugly! She's adorable and she's absolutely rocking that unibrow


Spoiler: Oops picture too big


----------



## VividRevolution (Jan 31, 2021)

Flo and Hazel are both so! Good! I love them! Flo was my previous starter sisterly in NH, and Hazel is my current sisterly starter in NH, and I want both of them to get love!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 15, 2021)

i can second chops like a lot of people here, i had him in my NL town for quite a while at one point and he was the sweetest and most fun pig ive ever come across. he’s my fav pig


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 15, 2021)

The mice species get a lot of hate, but I don’t think all of them are that bad! Penelope was one of my starters for my first Animal Crossing New Leaf town and she’s super adorable, she literally has a bow for ears and her catchphrase is “oh bow”, what’s not to love?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 16, 2021)

I love Mac even though people think he’s ugly.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 16, 2021)

I love Soleil! She's so sweet and sassy. And I think it's funny she looks like a gyaru girl. And her catchphrase is "tarnation", which is a reference to this meme







She's so underappreciated!


----------



## Mad Aly (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure if these are considered "ugly" villagers—maybe just underrated, under-/unappreciated, or not as popular in general—but I really like Hopkins, Tammi, Rory, Bree, PomPom, Diva, Greta, Naomi, and Tiffany!


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

idk if he's considered "ugly" but i know a lot of people don't like pietro but i personally love him and wish there were more colorful villagers like him!


----------



## Hype (Mar 7, 2021)

Katt is awesome


----------



## Cirice (Mar 7, 2021)

I didn't know about this character until now but when I saw him I was thinking about how ugly he was.... and then how cute! 
I'm talking about Ike the bear! I'm very happy to have him coming to my island tomorrow. 

Oh, and Klaus. Klaus is adorable too.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm actually fond of Beardo, Hippeux, and Chops.  Sure, their designs can come across as a little stuffy or pretentious, but I think that's kinda funny and adds to their charm.  They seem like they'd be "cool uncle" or "cool professor" type characters to me.  I also really love Tiffany and Monique.  I love Tiffany's film noir femme fatale vibes, but I've also always thought that Monique was a really pretty name, too, and I think she looks quite snazzy.
And Hazel and Eugene seem like they're "love them or hate them" type villagers from what I've seen, but I'm firmly on the "love" side.  I think Hazel's unibrow is really cute, and I actually had Eugene in my New Leaf town for a little while!  He was really great and it was a little sad to see him go.
Oh, and I really like some of the gorilla villagers.  Boone is my favorite, but I really like Rocket as well.


----------



## SweetDollFace (Mar 7, 2021)

HIPPEUX IS BABYYYYYYYYYYY. Only he can write me saying how he dreamth of me and when he woke up he couldn't get me out of his head and wished to see me, so he sent me a letter!


----------



## Haru Okumura (Mar 8, 2021)

I like Hazel's design - that unibrow's part of her charm imo. Also it's cute how she was worried for my safety after I forgot she was visiting and missed our agreed time. You bet I asked her to stay when she thought about moving out


----------



## My77rh (Mar 12, 2021)

Peewee is a big softie. Also three of the most underrated villager designs are our ancestors (Monty, Deli and Boone).


----------



## JemAC (Mar 13, 2021)

She might not necessarily be seen as ugly but I often see that Astrid doesn't get much love and is often viewed as been creepy or like a clown but I think she's quite a good kangaroo, she isn't my favourite but I do like her design. Some others that are sometimes seen as ugly or just don't get much love that I like are Henry, Jeremiah, Lyman, Anicotti, Broccolo and Nibbles, none of them are my top 10 dreams but I do think they're sweet in their own ways and deserve more attention then they get.


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 13, 2021)

I don’t get why Walt is not popular. He’s a bada// kangaroo he’s been thru some stuff in his life and probably has a ton of great stories. He’s cool! I wish he was well liked.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 13, 2021)

A villager I love:
Coco! She looks creepy to some people, but I loooove her. She's so cute!


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 13, 2021)

All of the Gorilla's. They are pretty cool and adorable, they need more appreciation. They each have a unique design as well; a yetti, a super-hero etc...what's not to love!

This adorable pig should be getting more love as well:


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Apr 5, 2021)

Peewee is the best. So is jitters (tho tbh I think jitters is adorable)


----------



## Vanida (Apr 9, 2021)

Canberra is my favourite koala but I remember the second I showed by sister she was like “that’s the ugliest villager I’ve ever seen


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 12, 2021)

Raddle is truly underrated he has such a cool design and is an overall unique looking villager. Not too mention super cute! You'd think a doctor themed villager would be more popular during a pandemic. :/ Also the only villager who actually wears a mask. I tried gifting masks to villagers and making them wear it in Harvey's Island but they just would not wear them. 
Cool Raddle Theory/Lore thing I found 

: https://www.google.com/search?q=rad...ECAEQAw&biw=1366&bih=625#imgrc=4hfWR25wMoRppM


----------



## buny (Apr 12, 2021)

Isabelle_is_a_bell said:


> Raddle is truly underrated he has such a cool design and is an overall unique looking villager. Not too mention super cute! You'd think a doctor themed villager would be more popular during a pandemic. :/ Also the only villager who actually wears a mask. I tried gifting masks to villagers and making them wear it in Harvey's Island but they just would not wear them.
> Cool Raddle Theory/Lore thing I found View attachment 368283: https://www.google.com/search?q=rad...ECAEQAw&biw=1366&bih=625#imgrc=4hfWR25wMoRppM



i had no idea there's a doctor villager!! looks so cool :0


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 15, 2021)

Some people think Beardo is weird looking, I love him!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 16, 2021)

tabby is baby


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2021)

I love Rasher! He’s ugly as all hell but I’m attached to him because we share a birthday & he’s got my favorite personality.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

I love Gaston. Personally, I don’t think he’s ugly even though normally I don’t care for mustaches on villagers. I had him in NL and I ended up loving him. I think that stache makes him fit the cranky look very well 



Spoiler: picture









I also like Rodney.  He used to be pretty high on my disliked villagers list but now he is on my list of villagers who I’d like to have one day even if just temporarily.



Spoiler: cropped picture from a harv’s studio project i did


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 25, 2021)

My baby Hazel, people always be treating her badly..there's even this one video Youtube keeps recommending me where someone literally edited (hack) my baby's eyebrows, it's super annoying.
She's a sweetheart and I love having her around my island and watching her run around the place (her hobby is playing).











She threw my birthday party back in February. ❤




Others are: Ricky (another baby, too bad I don't have space for him), Chadder (?) and Broccolo (?, another baby).


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> My baby Hazel, people always be treating her badly..there's even this one video Youtube keeps recommending me where someone literally edited (hack) my baby's eyebrows, it's super annoying.
> She's a sweetheart and I love having her around my island and watching her run around the place (her hobby is playing).
> 
> View attachment 371214
> ...


That makes me so annoyed about the hack/edit!

Hazel is amazing, and so cute. She is perfect the way she is. ❤

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2021

Yes! The gorillas need more love. They are amazing.

Louie was one of my starters. I'm not usually a jock fan, but Louie is amazing, and he will never be allowed to leave my island. ❤


BluebearL said:


> View attachment 361375
> All of the Gorilla's. They are pretty cool and adorable, they need more appreciation. They each have a unique design as well; a yetti, a super-hero etc...what's not to love!
> 
> This adorable pig should be getting more love as well:
> View attachment 361376


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure if this was said already, but Moe. He's so sweet and endearing. <3


----------



## Stikki (Jan 15, 2022)

Croque, Shari and Bubbles are all ones that spring to mind for me


----------



## Bellsinthegalaxy2012 (Jan 26, 2022)

Personally Hazel is one of my favorite villagers. Judy and Marshal are so overrated lol


----------



## michito (Jan 26, 2022)

Cyrano and Harry!! I'm the kind of person who only wants cute villagers on their town, but these 2 were initial villagers in my ACCF town (basically my 1st AC town since I lost ACWW soon after getting it) and grew attached to them; the lore I gave them when I was little was that they were two married grandpas and that one of my jock villagers was their grandchild lol.
I dont find Cyrano ugly though, but you never find him topping villager ratings hehe


----------



## gigii (Jan 26, 2022)

hazel is so cute and i had her but i kicked her out bc she didnt match my theme i would have kept her tho!!! and i dont know why ppl are like "hazel is so ugly fix her" just bc she has a unibrow doesnt mean shes ugly. and no offence but i think raymond is ugly. like literally he only became popular bc he was a new villager in acnh like wut? i will prob get hazel in my other town! (and im not rlly trying to be rude)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 26, 2022)

I wish people would actually care about villagers personality vs their looks. Like I miss in WW when they had PERSONALITY. Atleast they were interesting and I enjoyed learning about them before judging. Now its just "Eww he is ugo next island pls." Like I know its a game but PLEASE people give the besties a chance! It may just be because NL and NH text is no where near as good as past games but thats the truth. I may LOVE NL with such a passion but even I can agree the text has always been a bit stale.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 28, 2022)

Marlo, I love Marlo. My friends hate it whenever I obsess over Marlo. I took Molly out of my island for him and everyone gets upset at me over that. But I love him so much. He's so short and looks like a little detective. I gifted him a monocle and he looks so freaking adorable when he wears it.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 29, 2022)

Graham was my campsite smug, he was the one who hosted my birthday party, I thought he was lots of fun when he lived on my island, I love his nerdy computer techy person theme he has, I head canon him as being one of those inventor people from media that is always making new inventions that turn out to be flaws, at the time he was the smallest villager I had, i thought it was cute seeing him strut around with his big ego.


----------



## your local goomy (Jan 31, 2022)

Chickens! All of the chickens! I'm a massive chicken lover (the animals, not the meat lol) in real life and I hate seeing them continually be called ugly by other people, especially ones like Plucky, Goose, or Benedict. I seriously love each and every one of them. Egbert's little eyebrows are absolutely adorable. Goose has one of the best names in the game and he fits SO well with the jock personality! Ken is currently living on my island and seems to be based off of the Ayam Cemani chicken, which is a chicken that has black feathers, skin, tongues, and even lays black eggs. How cool is that?! Ava has the sweetest little look on her face and never fails to make me smile. I love Becky's posh look and the name fits her snooty personality so, so well! Knox might be my favorite of the chickens; his little knight appeal is nothing short of adorable and pairing him with Sterling makes it 100x better. Plucky was one of the first WA villagers I invited onto my island back during New Leaf days and I think her change to sisterly was a much welcomed one! Benedict is a great representative of the lazy personality with his derpy face and once you have him on your island, he's one you can't help but love. Broffina is such an underrated snooty, has an icnredible house (at least in NL, unfortunately never had her in NH though), and I loooooove her flamenco vibes! K.K. Flamenco is actually my favorite K.K. song because of this lovely lady. 

Yeah, that's me going nuts about chickens, lol. There's plenty of other villagers that I adore, but I'd have to list them all out and that would take forever. If I manage to get another switch, I'm definitely making a chicken island, that's for sure!


----------



## kusariyaro (Feb 7, 2022)

Ahhhhh i love hazel too i thinks shes very cute but people dont like her bc of her brows  i also like tabby but bc i like all of the cats hehe


----------



## Moonlight. (Feb 7, 2022)

i've seen a lot of people call ursula ugly and i'm just? so confused? she's adorable, in what universe is she ugly. a lot of the sisterly villagers in general seem to be called ugly :/


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 7, 2022)

Heard some people call Baabara and Cashmere "ugly" before, I don't think they are ugly at all!
Baabara has a nice color scheme and her house is fitting for a snooty villager.
Cashmere has a cool house too, fitting for a sheep. 
I don't see why Greta is "ugly" she is based off of a Japanese mask and I thought people were into Japanese stuff...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 7, 2022)

People who bully Anicotti and Greta are going to get it


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 7, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> People who bully Anicotti and Greta are going to get it


I have Anicotti's Amiibo card so she is gonna come to my island eventually, I like her house and I like how she's a food mouse. Anicotti has a really cool color scheme, pink and green look nice together! <3


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 9, 2022)

Bree is the best<3


----------



## QueenCobra (May 10, 2022)

Idk why Freckles and Joey are considered uglier ducks, but they're adorable to me.
  Some don't like Pietro bc he's a clown, but I love clowns so I find him cute.
  Broccolo is sweet. Bangs for days.
  Rizzo is based on a legendary Japanese bandit known as Rat Kid, so I like his design. (Plus I like cranky villagers lol.)
  Tiffany and Mira have unique designs that divide fans (understandable) but I like how their looks fit their personalities.


----------



## maria110 (May 11, 2022)

I used to think most of the frogs were ugly but I'm starting to like them.  I have Frobert and Jeremiah now and like them a lot. Ditto for Camofrog.   I also have Jambette and I don't love her pink lipstick, but she's sweet like all the normals so there's that.  Tad is probably my favorite frog so far, although he moved out awhile ago after I got his photo.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2022



QueenCobra said:


> Idk why Freckles and Joey are considered uglier ducks, but they're adorable to me.
> Some don't like Pietro bc he's a clown, but I love clowns so I find him cute.
> Broccolo is sweet. Bangs for days.
> Rizzo is based on a legendary Japanese bandit known as Rat Kid, so I like his design. (Plus I like cranky villagers lol.)
> Tiffany and Mira have unique designs that divide fans (understandable) but I like how their looks fit their personalities.



I want to adopt Freckles eventually if I can find her.  I think I had Joey on my island and liked him well enough.  The lazy personality isn't a favorite for me though.  The ducks have some cool designs, like Maelle's and Pate's.  And of course Molly is super cute.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 11, 2022)

Love you Soleil<3


----------



## maria110 (May 11, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I have Anicotti's Amiibo card so she is gonna come to my island eventually, I like her house and I like how she's a food mouse. Anicotti has a really cool color scheme, pink and green look nice together! <3


I've been putting off having Anicotti on my island but I'm running out of mice to invite so it could happen.  I like other mice that are considered by some to be ugly, like Rizzo, Chadder, Bella, and Bree (although Bree is actually super cute).  So I think I'll like Anicotti when she finally shows up.  Ditto for Candy.  For some reason I don't love Candy's design but I will eventually invite her.


----------



## daitokai (May 11, 2022)

mice get so many hate :^(  esp limberg who is my favorite he's just an old man 

he minds his business and my man's got hobbies too...he's a cute drunk pink cheeked unshaved mouse lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

Rodney got so much hate for being the "ugliest" but I always found him okay for most part. I don't like him nor hate him he's okay to me.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 12, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Rodney got so much hate for being the "ugliest" but I always found him okay for most part. I don't like him nor hate him he's okay to me.


So glad you gave him a chance rather than just going along with hating him!! I am also so baffled by the level of hate for him!

But then I am also extreme in my view, of course, because to me he is one of the cutest villagers of all and one of my very favorites!

I think many of my favorites may be considered by people to be ugly. But in my eyes they are super cute!

I don’t know who exactly is considered ugly these days - but I think maybe Deena, Weber, and Freckles, my 3 favorite ducks, might be? And of course, I guess some people don’t think Tabby is very cute. But all of them are so adorable in my eyes. Maybe they are more unique looking, but I don’t see anything ugly about them at all.

I also really like Charlise, Paula, Ursala,  Stinky, Graham (of course), oh - Mac, is such a cutie, and Pancetti too.

I could go on and on. there are just so many wonderful villagers, and I love way more of them than I dislike.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 12, 2022)

WaileaNoRei said:


> So glad you gave him a chance rather than just going along with hating him!! I am also so baffled by the level of hate for him!
> 
> But then I am also extreme in my view, of course, because to me he is one of the cutest villagers of all and one of my very favorites!
> 
> ...


Really?! Deena is the ugliest? How dare those people.......! I have Deena on my 2nd island and I think she's really cute.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 12, 2022)

Rodney is one of my favorite villagers found him on a mystery island tour and _almost_ took him on my island but passed on him because there is a few villagers I wanted more

I was surprised people think Deena the Normal duck is ugly because I think she's adorable one of my favorite ducks

I think I already mentioned I really love each and every one of the frogs villagers and Diva and Jambette get a lot of hate when I've had both of them on my island before and I think Jambette is so sweet and silly and Diva is so spunky and gorgeous 

Tabby is okay I can see why her small fanbase would like her but she's not my thing I nether like nor dislike her

Hazel is a really cool sisterly and I wouldn't mind having her on my island

Used to kind of not really like Bella but she soon became one of my favorite mice

Pietro is another one of my favorite villagers I can see why people would hate him because he's a clown but I think he's adorable and I'm drawn to fun-loving happy-go-lucky colorful clown characters like Pietro
(Also something about Pietro is I think he is split between being considered an ugly villager and a popular villager, kind of feels to me like it's either you hate him or love him, I know of lot of Pietro haters and also a lot of Pietro fans, I've seen him be placed in high tiers and also rock bottom tiers)

All of the hippo villagers kind of look bland to me therefore I don't really have a favorite nor a least favorite and I think Hippuex(whatever his name is) is fine

Claus is a very cute bear and I think his theme is pretty neat, wouldn't mind having him for a little bit

Sorry I'd post here a lot more but I'm confused of who is considered ugly nowadays.


----------



## Chrysopal (May 30, 2022)

This guy!
He's in boxes tomorrow btw


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 30, 2022)

Another villager that seems to get a lot of hate and is so underrated is Hippeux. I don't see anything wrong with him and he remains me of Shrek from that famous movie (you know what I mean). He has my favorite color green and his home interior is really good.


----------



## Rainbowhorn (May 30, 2022)

Barold my beloved <3


----------

